# Hydronic Baseboard... easy to relocate?



## PoorGlory (Mar 31, 2007)

Pretty simple thing, but I'm not good with plumbing, so wanted to ask first. I have 2 hydronic baseboards in the unfinished room of my basement. The previous homeowner installed them about 3.5' off the floor, basically in the middle of the cinderblock wall. I want to finish this room, and I was thinking of moving one and possibly getting rid of the other. How do I go about this? I used to be a ductwork installer way back in the day, but I never dabbled in the plumbing aspect of HVAC.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, PoorGlory:
Make sure the systme is turned off and allowed to cool completely, turn off the circulating pump and set the thermostat to the lowest setting and turn off at the breaker box.
To get rid of a hydronic baseboard heater, disconnect it, remove the pipe to a point above the proposed ceiling and either cap or plug the pipes.
To move one; disconnect it, add pipe to the new location on both sides and reconnect the heater.
Glenn


----------

